# flavouring that pairs well together



## tr1cky (19/9/15)

its all about the mixing love making my own juice

Flavor Pairing...list

Almond pairs well with:
apple, apricot, banana, caramel, cherry, coffee, fig, honey, orange, peach, pear, plum

Apple pairs well with:
bilberry, caramel, cardamom, chestnut, cinnamon, cranberry, currant, ginger, hazelnut, mango, maple, rosemary, walnut

Apricot pairs well with:
almond, black pepper, caramel, cardamom, ginger, hazelnut, honey, orange, peach, vanilla, plum, Sauternes, wine

Asian Pear pairs well with:
almond, apple, black pepper, cinnamon, ginger, honey, macadamia, nutmeg, raisin, vanilla

Banana pairs well with:
bilberry, brandy, caramel, cherry, chocolate, cinnamon, coffee, dark rum, ginger, hazelnut, honey, Madeira wine, mango, mangosteen, molasses, papaya

Bilberry pairs well with:
apple, banana, dates, elderberry, fig, raisin

Blackberry pairs well with:
apricot, black pepper, champagne, cinnamon, citrus, hazelnut, lemon, other berries, peach, plum, Port wine

Blood Orange pairs well with:
almond, cardamom, chocolate, cinnamon, clove, fig, ginger, honey, other citrus

Blueberry pairs well with:
lemon verbena, other berries, cardamom, mango, lemon, hazelnut, ginger, fig, lavender, other citrus,

Carrot pairs well with:
anise, brandy, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, walnut

Cherry pairs well with:
apricot, black pepper, chocolate, citrus, nectarine, peach, plum, Port wine, vanilla

Chestnut pairs well with:
apple, caramel, chocolate, coffee, pear, vanilla

Cilantro (coriander) pairs well with:
apricot, berries, cherries, citrus, nectarine, peach, plum, tropical fruit

Coconut pairs well with:
banana, Brazil nut, caramel, chocolate, citrus, Kaffir leaf, lemongrass, mangosteen, pineapple, other tropical fruits

Cranberry pairs well with:
apple, chocolate, cinnamon, citrus, mango, mint, pear

Currants, Black and Red, pairs well with:
cassis, chocolate, citrus, dark rum, Port wine, sloe gin

Elderberry pairs well with:
apricot, bilberry, fig, honey, lemon, mandarin, other berries, peach, plum

Feijoa pairs well with:
banana, berries, cinnamon, citrus, mango, vanilla

Fig pairs well with:
almond, bilberry, black pepper, cinnamon, citrus, hazelnut, pear, Port wine, vanilla

Ginger pairs well with:
almond, apple, apricot, banana, berries, Brazil nut, caramel, chocolate, citrus, coconut, grape, hazelnut, passion fruit, peach, pear, pineaple, plum, tropical fruit

Gooseberry pairs well with:
citrus, hazelnut, honey, other berries, white chocolate

Grape pairs well with:
brandy, chocolate, citrus, ginger, raisin

Grapefruit pairs well with:
basil, black pepper, caramel, citrus, mint, rosemary, thyme, tropical fruit, vanilla

Guava pairs well with:
citrus, coconut, huckleberry, kaffir leaf, pineapple, strawberry, tropical fruit

Hazelnut pairs well with:
apple, apricot, banana, berries, caramel, cherry, chocolate, citrus, fig, mandarin, peach, pear, plum

Kaffir Leaf pairs well with:
banana, citrus, coconut, lemongrass, tropical fruit, watermelon

Kiwi pairs well with:
apple, banana, berries, cherry, citrus, coconut, mango, tropical fruit

Kumquat pairs well with:
berries, cherry, chocolate, cinnamon, coffee, persimmon, plum

Lemon pairs well with:
apricot, berries, black pepper, cardamom, cherry, citrus, ginger, nectarine, peach, plum, prickly pear, tropical fruit

Lemongrass pairs well with:
cherry, berries, citrus, coconut, ginger ,guava, kaffir leaf, coconut, tropical fruit, vanilla

Lime pairs well with:
apple, berries, cherry, ginger, mangosteen, papaya, plum, strawberry, tropical fruit

Lychee pairs well with:
citrus, ginger, gooseberry, tropical fruit, vanilla

Mandarin pairs well with:
cardamom, cherry, chocolate, cinnamon, coffee, fig, ginger, nutmeg, tropical fruits, vanilla, star anise

Mango pairs well with:
apple, banana, berries, caramel, citrus, coconut, melon, Sauternes, tropical fruits, vanilla

Mangosteen pairs well with:
banana, coconut, cardamon, honey, lime, mint, raspberry, yogurt, watermelon

Melon pairs well with:
berries, champagne, citrus, lemongrass, lemon verbena

Orange pairs well with:
almonds, basil, berries, brandy, cherry, chocolate, cilantro, cinnamon, coffee, cranberry, fig, ginger, grape, hazelnut, mint, nutmeg, persimmon, pineapple, vanilla

Papaya pairs well with:
citrus, black pepper, lime, mango, tropical fruit

Peach pairs well with:
almond, apricot, blackberry, brandy, cherry, cilantro, cinnamon, elderberry, ginger, hazelnut, lemon, raspberry, rhubarb, walnut, watermelon

Pear pairs well with:
almond, apple, caramel, chestnut, chocolate, cinnamon, citrus, ginger, hazelnut, Port wine, vanilla, walnut, anise, blackberry, brandy

Pecan pairs well with:
apple, banana, brown sugar, butter, caramel, chocolates, cinnamon, cranberry, pear, (more to come)

Persimmon pairs well with:
apple, black pepper, cinnamon, citrus, kumquat, pear

Pineapple pairs well with:
basil, caramel, cilantro, coconut, macadamia, rosemary, rum, tropical fruit

Plum pairs well with:
almond, cinnamon, citrus, chestnut, black pepper, hazelnut, honey, Port wine, vanilla

Pomegranate pairs well with:
apple, citrus, cucumber, mint, tropical fruit

Prickly Pear pairs well with:
citrus, lime, tomatillo, tropical fruit

Raspberry pairs well with:
apricot, cinnamon, citrus, ginger, lemon, mangosteen, nectarine, other berries, peach, plum, rhubarb, thyme, vanilla

Rhubarb pairs well with:
apple, apricot, berries, black pepper, citrus, ginger, nectarine, peach, plum, strawberry

Strawberry pairs well with:
apple, black pepper, chocolate, citrus, coriander, mint, rhubarb, vanilla

Tomatillo pairs well with:
berries, citrus, mango, prickly pear, tropical fruit

Walnut pairs well with:
apple, apricot, banana, caramel, chocolate, cinnamon, nectarine, peach, pear, plum, rum

Watermelon pairs well with:
mangosteen, mint, peach

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

